# Protocolo DMX-512



## SCR13PT (Jun 7, 2006)

Buenas a todos...

¿Sabeis como puedo implemetar el protocolo DMX512 en un PIC? Mi intensión es poder recibir una señal via DMX en un PIC16FXX y este poder actuar en consecuencia. Mejor aun, ¿Como podria recibir una señal DMX en el pic y que este almacene el valor en una variable o bien en el registro de trabajo?. ¿Existe algun archivo "Include" que posea ya el protocolo implementado?


Un SAludo


----------



## domrafael (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola  Scr13pt!
te puedo ayudar en eso ya que tengo un proyecto http://www.digital-enlightenment.de/mediacenter.htm y en esa pagina tiene todos los datos
si no comprende el idioma y yo te ayudo, tambien tengo otro muy facil para que sepa como hacer protocolo corto e implementarlos http://www.qsl.net/n5tle/ cualquier duda ya sabe! notificalo,yo estoy luchando con un attiny2313 y no consigo programarlo con mi STK500 y necesito ayuda.


Un saludo domrafael


----------



## manuel02011 (Dic 25, 2008)

tengo una pizarra dmx 512 para scaners como saber si esta funciona sin tener que conectar equipos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 26, 2008)

Solo con un osciloscopio digital puedes revisar el correcto funcionamiento... otra manera seria construir una interfaz simple que interprete el DMX-512 con algun microcontrolador

http://www.microchip.com/Stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en527825
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Receptor_para_el_protocolo_DMX512


----------



## picca (Ene 27, 2010)

No se donde colocar esto disculpen si esta mal pero necesito ayuda en un proyecto con el pic 18f2550, estoy haciendo un pryecto de una luces de les controladas por el protocolo dmx de iluminacion profecional.Busque algo en internet y adapte un programa, el tema es que no funciona. les adjuntaria el programa pero soy nuevo en el foro y no se como adjuntarlo, esta programado en c 
Espero su ayuda, desde ya gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2010)

Y por que no le preguntás al tipo al cual le copiaste el programa?


----------

